# Buckeye lake crappies



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I'm goin out in a bit in the bass boat and we are gonna try spider rigging at night around the marsh. Will report later.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Got skunked! We have never tryed the technique before but it seemed fun, maybe we should have tried shallower water. Will probably go again this evening.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, i was wondering if ya did any good! Good luck if ya go tonight!
Bobby


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hey i was there the other day got some in shade areas and under stuff docks boats shade on rock banks. bad thing was all hot and soft. good luck i always fish the back side of the march just bobber and about 2 foot deep and dont do bad . the front end of island is ok on south east end in no wake zone. good luck let us know please about 2 hr drive but worth it


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Went Sunday off the dock got 0 crappie but did get a nice channel on 4lbs test. 
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Kyle, I caught a crappie just like the one you have pictured, my last time out, only not quite that big. Funny what a long hot summer can do to a fish, to change its apperance.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Bluegrasser said:


> Hey Kyle, I caught a crappie just like the one you have pictured, my last time out, only not quite that big. Funny what a long hot summer can do to a fish, to change its apperance.


Haha I no I've caught some 8lbs bass this summer, but the funny things had huge golden scales and soft lips lol
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

KWALLER

Started to spider rig this year with four rods off the front of the boat. It has been a learning experience as the first trip was a mess as you might expect but we have since learned teamwork in setting the rigs and rods and boat control. Now its really fun!!!!


*This week was our best day ever for crappie.* Worked the shade under bridges during the day using bass minnows. Fish sonar indicated fish were in 20 feet of water but suspended at 10-15 feet. The fish tend to hand up against the concrete supports. We set the depth of our first hook at 11 feet and were on the fish all day. Doubles were not uncommon but often hard to land with 12 foot poles.

Right now we're working on fine tuning our techniques and trying different things like roader runners on the bottom hook and different hook styles and sizes. Looks like this fall will be fun.

Good fishing


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I've never done good on jigs spider riggin unless they were small ones. I love to spider rig delaware! That's funs! How do u tie your hooks?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I might give it a shot at hoover tomarrow! We were marking tons of crappie(my guess) through out the hole lake. just suspended over open water. I bet u could really get into the white bass doing this as well!
Bobby


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

have been going to buckeye for some years and just woundering were you find 20 feet of water to spider rig at? was looking at the artical and dont know if i am reading wrong. Not being a spart a-- but wanted to try that there too. I do alittle at delawar in columbas and its a great place to do and learn . alot of leages and once you find some fish and you will hard to keep pole in. we do good in or on the 12 foot ledges. good luck .:T


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

fishforlife said:


> have been going to buckeye for some years and just woundering were you find 20 feet of water to spider rig at? was looking at the artical and dont know if i am reading wrong. Not being a spart a-- but wanted to try that there too. I do alittle at delawar in columbas and its a great place to do and learn . alot of leages and once you find some fish and you will hard to keep pole in. we do good in or on the 12 foot ledges. good luck .:T


I don't believe the 20ft spots he was talkin bout was at buckeye. But they are in buckeye, just takes some close lookin.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Man, this storm and colder weather looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Crappie bite should start to get good soon!
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kwaller i agree about the weather,lol but eyes are on my mind, alum was 79 degreese when we got there and 77 when we left!!!
Bobby


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I went last night in one canal for around an hour. Got a bunch of little crappies and some good bluegills (sign that the big crappie will be moving in soon) was usin a lil wassopah by CRAPPIE PRO 8 inches under a bobber and then was shootin docks and toons with a southern pro triple tailed jig.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

This weather will definitely help the fishing situation at BL this week. Need to get some practice in before the crappie tourney


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Hit Buckeye last night. Got a couple dozen crappie, maybe half would have been over 9". Did manage one saugeye about 16", all were C&R. All were caught on screw grubs, about a foot under a bobber. Left the house and thought the wind had laid abit, when i got to the lake it was a different story. Good thing i had put a jacket in the truck, just in case. I needed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good reports guys!!!! Its getting closer!
Bobby


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

SweetFeet said:


> This weather will definitely help the fishing situation at BL this week. Need to get some practice in before the crappie tourney


What tourney?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Went tonight same spot after football in the rain. Did the same as 9/5/11.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

KWaller said:


> Well I went last night in one canal for around an hour. Got a bunch of little crappies and some good bluegills (sign that the big crappie will be moving in soon) was usin a lil wassopah by CRAPPIE PRO 8 inches under a bobber and then was shootin docks and toons with a southern pro triple tailed jig.
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


I'm a big fan of the triple tip grubs, too. Caught 21 crappies on triple tips over the weekend at GLSM. 12 of those were legal and most 10.5-11.75" fish. Size was a awesome surprise since last fall and this spring quantity of crappies was great but size wasn't there. Gonna be an outstanding fall crappie season at GLSM and expect little fishing pressure.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

zara - you keeping fish from GLSM?
Just curious if anyone was actually eating fish from there...

Nice work on the crappie bite KWaller.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Zarasppok, if u would of told any of the guys who fishe the buckeye crappie challenge there in late spring this year everyone would of called u crazy lol
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

MDBuckeye........DNR took fish samples at GLSM last fall for analysis of toxin content. Results were released in Feb this year and declared no toxins found in fish tissue. 23 fish were tested including largemouth, bluegill, black crappie, and channel cats. The do not eat advisory put out last summer was lifted in Feb this year. Results were consistent with other studies done world-wide over the last 15 years. Link to news article is below and provides more detail. 
To answer your question, I'm a catch and release guy for all species. I only consider keeping walleye but never catch enough walleye to make it worthwhile. Other locals do eat fish, mostly crappie and bluegill, but many backed off after the "do not eat advisory". They resumed consumption this year. Link is here - www.dailystandard.com/archive/story_single.php?rec_id=14092

KWaller......if I recall correctly, the crappie bite sucked during the spring Crappie Challenge. Locals weren't catching anything either. March and April were great for numbers but not size. May was rotten and when the spawn turned on it lasted about 5 minutes.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

zaraspook said:


> MDBuckeye........DNR took fish samples at GLSM last fall for analysis of toxin content. Results were released in Feb this year and declared no toxins found in fish tissue. 23 fish were tested including largemouth, bluegill, black crappie, and channel cats. The do not eat advisory put out last summer was lifted in Feb this year. Results were consistent with other studies done world-wide over the last 15 years. Link to news article is below and provides more detail.
> To answer your question, I'm a catch and release guy for all species. I only consider keeping walleye but never catch enough walleye to make it worthwhile. Other locals do eat fish, mostly crappie and bluegill, but many backed off after the "do not eat advisory". They resumed consumption this year. Link is here - www.dailystandard.com/archive/story_single.php?rec_id=14092
> 
> KWaller......if I recall correctly, the crappie bite sucked during the spring Crappie Challenge. Locals weren't catching anything either. March and April were great for numbers but not size. May was rotten and when the spawn turned on it lasted about 5 minutes.


Yea it sucked, we caught a few keepers on 2 days at club and harmons... all fish over 12 inches though lol
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, all...

...I'm referring to the OGF Crappie Tourney that was moved to Oct 1. It's at Delaware.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

KW.........my channel at GLSM is also southside but about 2 channels before Harmon's Landing as you run east from Club Island. The buoy at channel entrance is not marked with a name.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

fished buckeye today and did pretty well. started off trolling for saugeye and nothing so i took my new 10 ft. BnM jig pole and went searching for crappie and bluegill. after a couple hours i caught about 15 small bluegill and 1 10 3/4" crappie and 6 little ones. went back to trolling and didnt do nothing. i decided to give the panfish one more try and i am glad i did. in 2.5 hours i caught well over 20 crappie with 6 of them well over 10 inches and 4 of them between 9-10 inches. i lost 4-5 more that were defenitely keepers. i also caught a bunch more bluegill but all of them were small. i caught a 14 inch largemouth and about a 2 lb. channel also. all fish were returned to fight another day. every fish was caught on a small green hair jig with a waxworm and a small toothpick bobber and all fish were caught between 8-15 inches deep. i would like to give and idea where i caught them but the place is not that big and i will be going back soon. keep moving they are a little scattered and not bunched up in 1 or 2 spots. i tried tube jigs but not 1 fish on them. i even tried the hair jig without a waxworm and they wouldnt hit it but as soon as i put a worm on they nailed it. the bigger crappie were hungry and very aggressive. good luck.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Good report killingtime.Sounds like your persistence paid off.Great Job


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i dont know why puterdude but it never gets old seeing that little bobber get buried when they are hungry. for all you bass fishermen i also caught about 6 or so little largemouth about 3 inches long. i love to saugeye fish but crappie fishing is a mighty good time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben, Great job, Lol wish didnt have to work. I was counten bolts and you where counting panfish. Way to get tm
Bobby


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

killingtime said:


> fished buckeye today and did pretty well. started off trolling for saugeye and nothing so i took my new 10 ft. BnM jig pole and went searching for crappie and bluegill. after a couple hours i caught about 15 small bluegill and 1 10 3/4" crappie and 6 little ones. went back to trolling and didnt do nothing. i decided to give the panfish one more try and i am glad i did. in 2.5 hours i caught well over 20 crappie with 6 of them well over 10 inches and 4 of them between 9-10 inches. i lost 4-5 more that were defenitely keepers. i also caught a bunch more bluegill but all of them were small. i caught a 14 inch largemouth and about a 2 lb. channel also. all fish were returned to fight another day. every fish was caught on a small green hair jig with a waxworm and a small toothpick bobber and all fish were caught between 8-15 inches deep. i would like to give and idea where i caught them but the place is not that big and i will be going back soon. keep moving they are a little scattered and not bunched up in 1 or 2 spots. i tried tube jigs but not 1 fish on them. i even tried the hair jig without a waxworm and they wouldnt hit it but as soon as i put a worm on they nailed it. the bigger crappie were hungry and very aggressive. good luck.


Nice job! You gotta love those 10ft richard williams series crappie wizard by b n m. We have a couple, all around best crappie pole in my opinion.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Well went out tonight and did much better. We caught around 30 crappies but only few were keepers. Unlike the other post, these were schooled up. My big fish was around 12 inches. Caught on crappie stingers 10 inches under. 
Kyle
HPT
CP



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

